# Red at the pig



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I took the kids up to see if the salmon were running. It's one of those unique things in nature I want to make sure my kids get a chance to see. Next year I need to get them up to Henefer in April to see the sage grouse at their lek.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I get my AP Environmental Science Students up @ 5:00 every year to go to the lek. Hopefully we can keep doing that...there is a lot of talk recently about developing that piece of ground near East Canyon.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*ood*

Nice - You are 6 miles from a sharp tail leik in Avon


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

trclements said:


> I took the kids up to see if the salmon were running. It's one of those unique things in nature I want to make sure my kids get a chance to see. Next year I need to get them up to Henefer in April to see the sage grouse at their lek.


Where is the "pig"?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Where is the "pig"?


It's actually Porcupine Reservoir located in Cache County south of Logan, UT about 17 miles.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

dubob said:


> It's actually Porcupine Reservoir located in Cache County south of Logan, UT about 17 miles.


I didn't know they had them up there, will they still be spawning for another week or so?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> I didn't know they had them up there, will they still be spawning for another week or so?


I don't know that they will be. We were up there Friday and there were a few dead ones already and about 25% of them had began turning that greenish color they get just before they die.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

One of these years I really need to get up during the spawn, some people tell me it's one of those things that makes them feel more connected to why we fish, almost a spiritual connection if you will.


----------

